# Settings for AI prime HD??? Confusing as hell



## 12273

So I got myself a AI prime HD. It's bitter sweet as I didn't wanna spend the money. However, that's the price I pay to keep these little critters alive.

So, with that said. Does anyone know how to set it so I have a night light on ?

I set it so it's on acclimation mode. So peak is 60%

Times are 12-12 with 4 hour ramp up. Which means it's at "peak" for 4 hours. From 4-8. At 8PM it slowly decreases to off till 12AM. However, from 12AM to let's say 6AM it's fairly dark in my house and would like a moon light for the frisky little clowns.

How on earth do I set this ?

And also, does 60% across the board seem right? I have anemones 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86

Wouldn't night mode be a blue or white channel running on a low setting just bright enough to be visible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jixer750

I just bought 4 of them for my 150 & had a difficult time programming them. All I did was program my royal blues to come back on at 4% after my ramp down is complete for another 4 hours to act like moon lights. I am running my Blues at 85% UV at 65% & my Cool white at 55% the Red is at 20% I only have a few corals but they are extending much further now with these Primes.


----------



## fache98

I have two running and am pleased. Confusing at first but easy once you have gotten a few setting down. I provided screen shots below of my settings along with the Lunar effect which will give you the moons lights your looking for

Time settings starting at midnight: at each time interval you have to create a profile by selecting the + button along the bottom (you can edit at any time after)

Time setting have to be set from midnight to midnight

From midnight to 230, lunar effect (moon lights)








From 230 to 530, complete darkness









From 530-1020, lunar effect (moon lights)









Reg schedule with only one hour ramp time (sunrise)

















































































Let me know if you have any questions and I can help walk you through. I'm no expert but happy to pass on my experiences and knowledge

The lunar effect will sync with an online calendar to the time zone you set and will follow the lunar cycle in that time zone. Some days will be completely dark when no moon is present and bright for a few days when the cycle is at full moon and gradually dimmer
And brighter as the cycle happens. An amazing effect, I love the weather effect too. So cool to have lightning storms in the tank.

Hope that helps


----------



## jixer750

Yes your information is extremely helpful & I am very happy with my lights also


----------

